# sound zur animation hinzufügen



## Animayator (9. August 2007)

Hi Audio freaks,

suche ein programm mit dem man zu einer animation sprich avi oder so sound hinzufügen kann. meine animation ist ohne sound und ich würd gern musik und geräusche hinzufügen. gibts es da ein gutes programm, das auch vielleicht kostenlos ist


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Sowas geht mit einem Videoschnittprogramm.
Es gibt auch einige Sequencerprogramme, die Videospuren zur Verfügung stellen, z.b. Cubase und soweit ich weiss auch Ableton Live (bin mir hier aber nicht 100%ig sicher).


----------



## Animayator (13. August 2007)

hi,
die programme scheinen echt nicht schlecht zu sein, aber kosten auch ne menge geld. gibt es nicht auch kostenlose programme, die vielleicht nicht so viele features haben?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

Suchst du nun einen Weg dein Video zu vertonen, oder einen die "Geräusche" zu erstellen ?
Für ersteres gibt es kostenlos unter anderem Windows Moviemaker und Virtual Dub. Wobei Virtual Dub nicht wirklich brauchbar ist beim Schneiden von Audiospuren, man bräuchte also schon eine fertige Audiospur.

Übrigens bei Musik aufpassen dass es keine Geschützte Musik ist, da haben sich schon einige Leute die Finger verbrannt.


----------

